# NCEES Practice Exam



## squishles10 (Mar 31, 2008)

I took the AM section this weekend and thought it was pretty easy.

Then I took the WR afternoon section. I ended up getting up and leaving. I got some of them, but none in under 6 minutes, and a few of them I still couldn't figure out after having looked up the answer. There were no lookup questions on it, so I'm hoping that's where the extra time will come from, but holy crap! I just feel dumb now :bawling:


----------



## inspirit00 (Mar 31, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I took the AM section this weekend and thought it was pretty easy.
> Then I took the WR afternoon section. I ended up getting up and leaving. I got some of them, but none in under 6 minutes, and a few of them I still couldn't figure out after having looked up the answer. There were no lookup questions on it, so I'm hoping that's where the extra time will come from, but holy crap! I just feel dumb now :bawling:


Yeah, I took the AM exam as well which was quite easy but haven't done any of the PM stuff yet. With the amount of studing you have done, you'll be fine.. :reading:


----------

